# If you take care of grandchildren, find grandparent programs in your state for help



## KokosMomMom (Jul 24, 2012)

If you are the primary caregiver to your grandchild(ren) then be sure to check with AARP and your state to see if there are any programs to offer you assistance.  For example, in Maryland, there is a group called Baltimore Grandfamilies that says they offer "Support groups, database of local services, information and referral, newsletter, and conferences, workshops, and training for professionals"

Another great place to get information is at http://www.giclocalsupport.org/pages/gic_db_home.cfm

I hope someone can find this information beneficial to them!


----------

